# Lamb hearts?



## RaisingWolves

I recently purchased 12lbs of lamb hearts from my raw food supplier, and fed them for the first time yesterday. My two loved them!:biggrin1:
I can buy them in a 30lb bulk box, but I have a few questions before I order next month.

Hearts are considered muscle, correct?
How often can I feed hearts and how should I include them in my dog's diet? 

Thanks!


----------



## magicre

definitely, yes.....

intro hearts slowly, as they are very rich....but my dogs love lamb hearts...venison hearts, beef hearts....num. num. 

heart is considered a rich muscle meat, sort of a bridge between a muscle and an organ product.....

i know when i feed venison heart, for instance, a bone meal will follow : )

i don't feed heart every day.....you could, if your dog is big enough to also get some bone in there....it also depends on your dog..

my dogs, i think, need a little more bone than others.


----------



## List

I feed heart regularly (usually beef and pork). Occasionally its even the sole meaty meat for my crew. 
It can be a little 'rich' at first, but my dogs adjusted well and have no problems having full meals of heart. And actually, I've found that my dogs do best when heart makes up a good percentage of their diet.


----------



## whiteleo

Lamb hearts are great, and I don't think they are as rich as beef heart, maybe because they look so much smaller. lol Once you have gotten them use to that, try some lamb liver, another one of my dogs favorite.


----------



## magicre

whiteleo said:


> Lamb hearts are great, and I don't think they are as rich as beef heart, maybe because they look so much smaller. lol Once you have gotten them use to that, try some lamb liver, another one of my dogs favorite.


i don't think they are quite as rich as beef heart or venison heart....judging by my dogs' reactions.....but they are wonderful...as is lamb liver and lamb kidneys.....


----------



## RaisingWolves

I have lamb liver and kidneys thawing now. Is it okay to give them 50/50 liver kidney? I've been feeding chicken, turkey, beef organs. I have fed lamb tripe with no problems. 

No problems with stools after lamb hearts!


----------



## whiteleo

I wouldn't start with a whole meal, and make sure to do a bone in meal for the next meal. Love those choices though. Lamb kidneys don't have the pee smell that beef kidneys have!


----------

